# 한국 사람 should be read as [한구싸람] or [한국 사람]? The Liasion Rules of Korean Language



## goophy

Hello,

I'd like to ask about the liasion of Korean language. For exmaple:

저는 한국 사람 입니다。

Do I have to read it as [한구싸람] or [한국 사람]? 
I don't know if the liasion rules should be applied to each word in the sentence or not. Could anyone here help me out with this?

Thank you in advance!

goophy


----------



## Hi Im Gosu

Hi!
You should search what's 받침 in advance. (Wiki tells that it's the final consonant at the end of Korean syllable)

When you pronounce ㄱ, ㄷ, ㅂ, ㅅ, ㅈ after 받침 ㄱ, ㄷ, ㅂ you should pronounce double ㄱ, ㄷ, ㅂ, ㅅ, ㅈ(I mean ㄲ, ㄸ, ㅃ, ㅆ, ㅉ)

It's called 된소리 되기
된소리 (dwen sori) - means ㄲ, ㄸ, ㅃ, ㅆ, ㅉ
되기 (dwe gi) - means 'become'

So, you should produce it as [한국싸람]


----------



## goophy

감사합니다! Gosu 씨!

That was a typo-- [한구싸람]. I know the rules of  final consonants. What I meant to say was if I should link every word if the end of the word can combine with the following word? Or if each word is seperated, it is needless to combine?

Using the above example, I heard a lot of native Korean speakers on Youtube pronounce 한국 사람 seperately without combining together as [한국싸람]. That's why I was so puzzled about the liasion.

Another example is 저는 한국 사람 이에요. Should I read the sentence as 저는 한국 사람 이에요.[저느난국싸라미에요] or 저는 한국 시람 이에요. (as it is without the liasion.)?

Any rules about word liasions in a sentence?

Thank you once again for your help.

goophy


----------



## Hi Im Gosu

Yup, in my opinion, the word affects the following word.

For example, 할 것을[할 꺼슬].

But, it could be matter of speakers breathing points. If you breathe between 한국 and 사람, you might separate it but usually people doesn't breathe in that point.

I'm also a Korean native speaker but think I had been heard 한국싸람 more than 한국 사람.

For make it sure, I'll check my book. Actually both of that doesn't matter when you speak, but making it side is quite important too right?


----------



## Hi Im Gosu

I triednto pronounce it several times.

Don't emphasize ㅆ too much. Harder than ㅅ but weaker than ㅆ.


----------



## Hi Im Gosu

Oh, you added another example!

First of all, 저는 한국 사람이에요. is the correct sentence.

저는 한국 사람이에요.(저는 한국 싸라미에요.) would be the proper. If you pronounce it like 저는난국, it would impair the meaning of the sentence. So 저는 한(emphasize ㅎ)국싸라미에요. Would be the proper way to pronounce it.


----------



## mink-shin

I would pronounce it as [한국 사람].



goophy said:


> Do I have to read it as [한구싸람] or [한국 사람]?



There's no "have to", in my opinion.

I'm sure that there's not so many people who don't understand 한국 사람, be it pronounced as [한국 싸람] or [한국 사람], that you have to be worried.

Just pronounce what you'd like to.


----------

